# NEW TANK WITH UNKNOWN PIRANHA



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

i know this is the wrong forum, but i get more/faster responses in here. can anyone make a "positive" ID on my piranha?. i bought it as a black. oh ya, i just set this new tank up for him, he was in a little 20 gal with horrible decor, feel free to comment.

View attachment 51066

View attachment 51067

View attachment 51068

View attachment 51069

View attachment 51070

View attachment 51071

View attachment 51072

View attachment 51073


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice tank and fish good job....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd ask Frank, possible pristobecon (or whatever).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Please do not intentionally post in the wrong forum - you'll get your answers eventually. Wheter you get your answer within 2 hours or a week doesn't matter: we're not exactly dealing with a life and death situation here...

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The reason some photos sit here is because we have pinned topics on how to take a proper photo for ID. If the photos are not clear enough or out of focus, you won't even get a best guess from me. Other people might do it, BUT NOT ME.

Anyway, here's your photo ID:


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Argh.............

Learing to ID p's is difficult.

i wanted to have a go at this one but...
I thought i saw no bellyscutes so I thought S.Rhombeus.

But now it's a pristobecon.

Well better luck next time.
hehehe


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

score one close ID for me. (yeah I cant spell)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Just one question (maybe a silly one...if so..please apologize)...Isn't it the sand a bit too bright?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

def looks like a prestbycron (sp?)

but get clearer pics


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> b_ack51 Posted Feb 28 2005, 03:10 PM
> score one close ID for me. (yeah I cant spell)


----------

